# Variations of the K9



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, new member here and first post. I have always admired the Kahr pistols and finally bought one at a gunshow last weekend. I'm partial to stainless steel, so I bought a new K9. When I got it home and inspected the contents of the box, I saw a date on the envelope that contained the fired case indicated that the pistol was actually manufactured in 2001. It does seem to have a more dull matted finish than what I have seen on newer pistols and in advertisements. My question is, does anyone know of a resource that documents the different variations of the K9, and any updates or changes that have been made to them since their introduction which I believe was sometime between 1993 and 1995. I haven't had a chance to fire it yet, but have field stripped it and checked it over and hope it shoots as well as it feels in the hand. Any info that you can give me would be greatly appreciated. Oh, and by the way, this is a very cool forum!:smt023


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What's the actual model number on the box?

Kahr has several variations of the K9.



> # K: Steel Frame, 3.5" Barrel
> 
> 1st Three Numbers
> 
> ...


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, thanks for the quick reply, VAMarine. The number on the box is K9093A.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, as you can see the part number is for a matte stainless gun, is it possible you were thinking of a polished stainless gun?


A word to the wise, always look in the box and check over the EXACT gun you're purchasing before you pay. Just because the one you handled at the counter was OK doesn't mean that the one in the box is going to be the same.

:smt1099


----------



## wproctwproct (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, you give some good advice. Actually, for some reason in my area you hardly ever see any "K" series, or steel framed Kahrs, all you ever see is the polymer frame guns. This particular day at the gunshow I saw two available, one was the one I bought, the K9, and the other was a K40 with walnut grips instead of the rubber. I'm sure the K40 was newer production, and it wasn't polished steel finish, but just brighter than the K9 that I bought. The K40 was about $75 more, and I would have paid that for the walnut grips and brighter finish, but I was after a 9mm. Oh well, it really doesn't bother me that mine is older production, it's still new and unfired and I'm sure will be just fine. I was just curious to hear if someone knew of different modifications that had been done to the Kahr's throughout the lifetime of their production. I know that if you look at the accessories on their webpage it makes a difference when ordering nightsights as to whether it's a "old" model versus "new" model etc. Anyway, I'm kind of rambling on here, sorry for that, but I appreciate the info that you have given me. Thanks again.


----------



## biotech (Oct 16, 2008)

You can try this link to try and find out when it was made.

http://glocktalk.com/forums/showthread.php?t=268364


----------

